
Tiny T. rex fossil discovery startles scientists - jmorin007
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/science/09/17/tiny.t-rex.dinosaur.discovered/index.html?eref=igoogle_cnn
======
diN0bot
> "about 9 feet tall and weighed about 143 pounds."

that doesn't seem right. maybe the trex still had bird-like bones? it's quite
a muscular animal...maybe it means head to tail rather than height, but that
still seems awfully light. maybe it's the short arms.

